# (INSULIN) it gets no better than this!



## Concreteguy (Jan 29, 2018)

Unless you have an absolute understanding of this wonderful drug for BBing, you had better watch this and be taken to school by these guys.

https://youtu.be/Pim-cYZrHzo


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 29, 2018)

I saw this when it fist come out. Milos is king when it comes to slin. I always look for his interviews now.


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 3, 2018)

Good video, I would have like to hear a little more on Ameen's approach


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 5, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> Good video, I would have like to hear a little more on Ameen's approach



Milos is a brilliant guy, truly. Ameen has some very interesting theories as well.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 6, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> Good video, I would have like to hear a little more on Ameen's approach



He gets a lot of hate but I have enjoyed some of his videos. A few have been posted on here that he done for enhanced athlete. He's a bit out there but I agree with some of his theories.


----------



## odin (Feb 7, 2018)

I may try out higher slin this year. I want to use less aas and it could be a way to make up for that. If I do it will be similar to what Milos advises.


----------



## bob80 (Feb 9, 2018)

better the theory of mike arnold, on lantus high doses!


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

odin said:


> I may try out higher slin this year. I want to use less aas and it could be a way to make up for that. If I do it will be similar to what Milos advises.





Whenever I get 20 something yo clients that compete they ask what drug will make me gain a lot of mass quickly . Ironically they are shocked when I say insulin. It’s the most anabolic compound in the body . If I could only use few compounds be test / hgh / insulin .those 3 alone have efficient synergy


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

bob80 said:


> better the theory of mike arnold, on lantus high doses!





Respectfully disagree ( with anything mike Arnold says )


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 5, 2018)

Good info ...
Gotta stay safe when on slin


----------



## suppdude (Jun 6, 2018)

ketsugo said:


> Respectfully disagree ( with anything mike Arnold says )



Reasoning?


----------

